# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " mylife  " ضيف كرسي الاعتراف

## غسان

_عضو بارز .. و مشرف قدير .. وشخصيه جميله ..._  
_من اكثر الاعضاء فاعليه بالمنتدى .. محبوب من الجميع ... يستحق الجلوس على كرسي الاعتراف منذ زمن .._  
_ضيفنا الجديد على الكرسي .._  
_محمد حوريه ..._  
_مشرف منتدى ادم .. ومنتدى الخلويات .._  
_(( mylife079 ))_ 
_اهلا وسهلا بك على كرسي الاعتراف .._  
_نور الكرسي .._

----------


## The Gentle Man

الله يعافيك 

شكرا الك
وانا استمتعت اكثر
وبشكر كل الي سألني

----------


## النورس الحزين

ممكن كم سؤال محمد

كم عمرك :
شو التخصص الي بتدرسو :
كم سنة ضايل لما تتخرج :
وكم وزنك :
زكم طولك : 
انتا حلو ولا لا : 

شكرا لك محمد حورية بس ما كون عزبتك معي

----------


## غسان

جنتل راح يا نورس .. هلا الضيف محمد حوريه

----------


## غسان

بداية محمد بطاقتك الشخصيه .. عرفنا بمحمد حوريه ..؟؟

----------


## النورس الحزين

شكرا لك غسان

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا محمد 

نور الكرسي 


راجعلك

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

نور الكرسي
ريح ورتاح 
واجعتلك

----------


## The Gentle Man

الف مبروك القعده محمد

شد حالك بالاجابة 

راجعلك

----------


## دموع الورد

مبروك محمد...راجعلك

----------


## زهره التوليب

أهلين محمد بيك
كيف الحال؟

----------


## محمد العزام

انا بعتذر بالنيابة عن محمد اذا اتاخر عن الدخول 
هو صالو يومين معطل واليوم كمان رح يعطل في عندو مناسبة عرس اخوه 

وبتاسف كمان مرة عنو اذا اتاخر 


شكرا

----------


## mylife079

شو غسان فاجئتني 

 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## mylife079

اهلا وسهلا بالجميع  

شكرا الك غسان على اختيارك الي للكرسي 

ان شاء الله اكون مناسب لهيك موقع ....

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
_ممكن كم سؤال محمد

كم عمرك :
شو التخصص الي بتدرسو :
كم سنة ضايل لما تتخرج :
وكم وزنك :
زكم طولك : 
انتا حلو ولا لا : 

شكرا لك محمد حورية بس ما كون عزبتك معي
_


 اهلا نورس الحزين خذ راحتك ....

عمري 29 

انا خلصت دبلوم ادارة مستشفيات وسجلات طبيه  ( دورة لمدة سنه  240 ساعة ) شهاده من جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية 

تخرجت 16/ 4 الشهر الماضي  عقبالك يا رب

وزني 72  مش متاكد منه لاني من زمان ما توزنت

طولي تقريبا 170

انا حلو الحمد لله  :Db465236ff:   الجمال جمال الروح الانسان حلو باخلاقه ودينه 


مشكور نورس واهلا وسهلا فيك .... غلبتك راحة

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_بداية محمد بطاقتك الشخصيه .. عرفنا بمحمد حوريه ..؟؟_


 شكرا الك غسان  يعطيك العافيه 

بطاقتي الشخصيه 

محمد خالد الحوريه

العمر 29 سنه مواليد شهر 8  يوم 6  سنة 1979    

بشتغل محاسب في انترنت كافيه بشارع الجامعة في اربد ( xp2 )

خلصت دراسه بشهر 4 بستنا اشوف شغل على الشهاده ان شاء الله 

سكان بلدة ايدون في اربد 

شكرا غسان على اسئلتك 

اي اسئله ثانيه انا جاهز من عيوني

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_انا بعتذر بالنيابة عن محمد اذا اتاخر عن الدخول 
هو صالو يومين معطل واليوم كمان رح يعطل في عندو مناسبة عرس اخوه 

وبتاسف كمان مرة عنو اذا اتاخر 


شكرا
_


 شكرا محمد العزام الك كفيت ووفيت يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
ممكن كم سؤال محمد

كم عمرك :
شو التخصص الي بتدرسو :
كم سنة ضايل لما تتخرج :
وكم وزنك :
زكم طولك : 
انتا حلو ولا لا : 

شكرا لك محمد حورية بس ما كون عزبتك معي



اهلا نورس الحزين خذ راحتك .... 
عمري 29  
انا خلصت دبلوم ادارة مستشفيات وسجلات طبيه ( دورة لمدة سنه 240 ساعة ) شهاده من جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية  
تخرجت 16/ 4 الشهر الماضي عقبالك يا رب 
وزني 72 مش متاكد منه لاني من زمان ما توزنت 
طولي تقريبا 170 
انا حلو الحمد لله  الجمال جمال الروح الانسان حلو باخلاقه ودينه  

مشكور نورس واهلا وسهلا فيك .... غلبتك راحة  

_

انا حلو الحمد لله  :Db465236ff:  الجمال جمال الروح الانسان حلو باخلاقه ودينه 
والله انو كلامك يوزن بذهي شكرا الك

----------


## زهره التوليب

> انا حلو الحمد لله


 :Db465236ff:  مصدق حالك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_ مصدق حالك_ 


__

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
>  مصدق حالك 
> 
> 
> _


لا لا على سلامتك  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  بس بمزح معك

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_لا لا على سلامتك   بس بمزح معك_



تسلمي زهرة بعرف انك بتمزحي ولو 

اذا بدك بنتهاوش ما عندي مشكله  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> لا لا على سلامتك   بس بمزح معك
> 
> 
> 
> تسلمي زهرة بعرف انك بتمزحي ولو 
> ...


طيب ماشي...بس مش اليوم..لاني بدي اروح انام
خليها لبكره او بعده  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  حظر موضوع دسم نتهاوش عليه وجيب معك العزام يرش فلفل زي العاده  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_طيب ماشي...بس مش اليوم..لاني بدي اروح انام
خليها لبكره او بعده   حظر موضوع دسم نتهاوش عليه وجيب معك العزام يرش فلفل زي العاده 
_


 
اوكي زهرة  بس من صالحك تتهاوشي معي لاني دايخ ونعسان يعني من نسمة هوا بقع مكاني 

محمد العزام حبيبي ....... دايما بوقف معي  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 

تصبحي على خير زهرة

----------


## محمد العزام

انا برش فلفل يا زهرة  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

بس بتعرفي والله بدها هوشة من زمان على ايام الهوشات 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_انا برش فلفل يا زهرة 

بس بتعرفي والله بدها هوشة من زمان على ايام الهوشات 

_


 يا ساتر ... ما تحنوا لشي منيح !!! :Db465236ff: 
أهلا وسهلا محمد الكرسي بيطلع منو نور وانت عليه >>>كيف بالله ما هالعبارة من الأخر حكيت أغير عن منور الكرسي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام 					 
> _انا برش فلفل يا زهرة 
> 
> بس بتعرفي والله بدها هوشة من زمان على ايام الهوشات 
> _


لأ انت بترش سكر :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

حورية هون راجعلك  :Bl (14):

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_حورية هون راجعلك_ 


 اهلا وسهلا  مها 

بستناكي

----------


## دموع الورد

مرحبا

  بسم الله نبدا:
 الأمنية اللي تتمناها ... ؟
  شو أصعب المواقف اللي مريت بها ؟
  شو موقفك من الحب ؟؟ وهل جربتيه ؟؟؟

 قلبك أم عقلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 هل ندمت فحياتك على شي معيّــن ؟؟؟ 
  مالفـرق بين الحب والصداقة ؟ وهل يمكن ان يسلكا طرق الغيرة 00؟

 _ما رأيك بهذه الكلمات ..
 الخيانة ..
 المرأه..
 الصداقة ..
 النميمة ..
 النفاق ..



 * لمن تهدي :

 وردة حمراء ؟

 بسمة الم ؟

 نظرة عتاب؟

 وردة بيضاء ؟

 همسة عتاب؟


 كلمة شكر؟

 * ماذا يعني لك منتدى الحصن؟؟

 * اي الاعضاء ( شباب و بنات) ترينه :

 مبدع؟

 هادئ؟ 

 مشاكس 

 نشيط؟

 محبوب؟


 * ما هوالموقف الذي تتمنى لو انه يتكرر؟

 * متى تنزل دموع محمد ؟؟


 _ من وجهة نظرك هل طيب الإنسان تكون أحياناً مصدر لتعاسته؟
 _ ما رأيك بحب التملك عند بعض الأشخاص، بهدف تملك الآخرين فقط؟ 
 وهل هذا موجود في بعض الأشخاص؟
 _ وأخيراً كلمة توجهها لأعضاءالنتدى؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

محمد عندي سؤال:
ليش مابتسجل عضويات جديده وبتسأل حالك زي بعض الزملاء  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


عندي كمان سؤال: مين انتصر بالاخير انت ولا البنت الي كانت بالاستقبال  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


طيب كمان سؤال: مين بتحب اكتر ابو العزام ولا مدحت؟  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

مسا النور

متى يحل الصمت بدل الكلام عندك؟
هل شخصيتك بالمنتدى نفسها بالواقع؟
شو اكتر شي يخوفك؟
ما مفهوم السعادة لديك؟
من هو العضو الذي تشعر من خلال قراءتك لمواضيعه بانه يشبهك؟
البحر شو هو بالبنسبة لك؟
شو هي الكلمة التي ترددها دائما ؟
شو بتعنيلك الاسماء التالية
منتدى الحصن
محمد العزام 
دموع الورد 
زهرة التوليب
مها
حسان
جنتل مان

زهرة المطر
المتميزة
غسان

هل انت راضي عن نفسك؟

وشكراا :Icon31:

----------


## محمد العزام

محمد حورية 
رفيق الانترنت والكفاح المسلح وسهر الليل  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

انا صراحة اسئلة مو خاطرة ببالي 
بس كسؤال بسيط 
اكثر حلم تتمنى انو يتحقق بحياتك

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد 
مرحبا

بسم الله نبدا:
الأمنية اللي تتمناها ... ؟
بتمنا حياة سعيده وهادئة ومستقرة
شو أصعب المواقف اللي مريت بها ؟
كنت رايح اقدم امتحان توجيهي لقيت مدير القاعة على الباب حرمني الامتحان بسبب تأخيري عن الامتحان 
شو موقفك من الحب ؟؟ وهل جربتيه ؟؟؟
الحب حلو ...
جربته ومستمر فيه بس على اسس صح
قلبك أم عقلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الاثنان معاً
هل ندمت فحياتك على شي معيّــن ؟؟؟ 
ندمان على شغلات كتيره خاصة 
مالفـرق بين الحب والصداقة ؟ وهل يمكن ان يسلكا طرق الغيرة 00؟
الحب شي شبه موجود في حياتنا بس حلو اذا كان صادق
الصداقة احلى شي عرفته بحياتي بس للاسف ايامنا هاي تغيرت شوي تغير معناها 

_ما رأيك بهذه الكلمات ..
الخيانة ..حقارة 
المرأه..الحنان والأمل 
الصداقة ..لا توصف ( بتجنن )
النميمة ..الله يبعدنا عنها 
النفاق ..الله يبعدنا عنه


* لمن تهدي :
وردة حمراء ؟ لحبيبتي
بسمة الم ؟ للي تخلى عني يوم من الايام
نظرة عتاب؟ للي خدعني
وردة بيضاء ؟ لامي الغاليه...
همسة عتاب؟ لقلبي

كلمة شكر؟ ل حسان القضاة ومعاذ ملحم
* ماذا يعني لك منتدى الحصن؟؟
منتدى الحصن عالم من الثقافة والتعلم عالم من المحبة والصداقة والتعاون والأخوة
* اي الاعضاء ( شباب و بنات) ترينه :
مبدع؟ زهرة التوليب
هادئ؟ ميرفا
مشاكس حلا
نشيط؟ زهرة المطر
محبوب؟ باريسيا 

* ما هوالموقف الذي تتمنى لو انه يتكرر؟
كل شي حلو بحياتيما فيه شي محدد
* متى تنزل دموع محمد ؟؟
في اي لحظة بتنزل

_ من وجهة نظرك هل طيب الإنسان تكون أحياناً مصدر لتعاسته؟
لا كلام غلط بعيد عن الصحة 
_ ما رأيك بحب التملك عند بعض الأشخاص، بهدف تملك الآخرين فقط؟ 
ما بحبه
وهل هذا موجود في بعض الأشخاص؟
يمكن
_ وأخيراً كلمة توجهها لأعضاءالنتدى؟
بحبكو كتير واي تصرف غلط صدر مني تجاه اي عضو بحكيله اسف حقك على راسي احنا اخوان هون مش اعداء ما بنقدر نستغني عن بعض كلنا بحاجة بعض ...
شكرا الك دموع على اسئلتك الحلوة بتمنا اكون اعطيت الاسئله حقها من الاجابه

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_محمد عندي سؤال:
ليش مابتسجل عضويات جديده وبتسأل حالك زي بعض الزملاء 


عندي كمان سؤال: مين انتصر بالاخير انت ولا البنت الي كانت بالاستقبال 


طيب كمان سؤال: مين بتحب اكتر ابو العزام ولا مدحت؟ 
_


 يا عيني عليكي يا زهرة على هيك اسئله 


ليش مابتسجل عضويات جديده وبتسأل حالك زي بعض الزملاء 

ما بدي ليش اسئل حالي وانتي موجوده 


عندي كمان سؤال: مين انتصر بالاخير انت ولا البنت الي كانت بالاستقبال 

انا هاي البنت ناسيها مش عارف ليش انتي لساتك متذكريتها 

ما صار شي بيننا حكتلي ارجع داوم كمان يومين انا رحت على المدير الاداري وزبطت وضعي  معي راحت معي البنت اللي دربتني وحليت المشكله  

يعني موظفة الاستقبال زحلقتلها   :Db465236ff: 
انا انتصرت خاوة  :Db465236ff: 

طيب كمان سؤال: مين بتحب اكتر ابو العزام ولا مدحت؟ 

الاثنين اخواني الله يخليهم الي


شكرا زهرة على اسئلتك بجننووووووو   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا 
مسا النور
مساء الورد 

متى يحل الصمت بدل الكلام عندك؟
لما اكون وحيد خاصة بالليل

هل شخصيتك بالمنتدى نفسها بالواقع؟
يمكن 

شو اكتر شي يخوفك؟
الخداع

ما مفهوم السعادة لديك؟
السعاده كل شي بحياتي كل شخص بتمناها وبدور عليها 

من هو العضو الذي تشعر من خلال قراءتك لمواضيعه بانه يشبهك؟
ما فيه حد

البحر شو هو بالبنسبة لك؟
ما عمري شفته على الطبيعة بسبحكو عنه حلو 

شو هي الكلمة التي ترددها دائما ؟
الحمد لله


شو بتعنيلك الاسماء التالية

منتدى الحصن   بجنن 
محمد العزام   حبيبي
دموع الورد   روعة 
زهرة التوليب   نشاط وقوة يعني قويه
مها   عصبيه بس طيوبة 
حسان   كل الاحترام 
جنتل مان   رائع

زهرة المطر   نشاط
المتميزة   اسمها بجسمها 
غسان أدب وخلق

هل انت راضي عن نفسك؟

نعم والحمد لله 

وشكراا :Icon31: 

شكرا الك ميرفا على الاسئله ...

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_محمد حورية 
رفيق الانترنت والكفاح المسلح وسهر الليل 

انا صراحة اسئلة مو خاطرة ببالي 
بس كسؤال بسيط 
اكثر حلم تتمنى انو يتحقق بحياتك
_


 اهلا محمد سؤالك حلو 

بتمنا استقر بحياتي وقبل ما استقر اشتغل بشهادتي شغله محترمة 

اكون سعيد بحياتي بعيد عن المشاكل وعن اولاد الحرام 

ارضي ربي 

ارضي ابوي وامي  

ويظل محمد العزام اخ الي للأبد وشكرا

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد 
> مرحبا
> 
> 
> بسم الله نبدا:
> الأمنية اللي تتمناها ... ؟
> ...


 يسلموا محمد اجوبه رائعه :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كيفك محمد ان شاء الله تمام 

محمد انا ما بدي اسألك ولا أي سؤال لأني بعرفك حق المعرفه ...
طبعا ما بنسا انه انتا صديق وحبيب الروح و إبن بلدي كمان 

انا المره هاي مختلف عن اي شخص بيدخل لكرسي الاعتراف وبصير بيسأل بالشخص اللي على الكرسي .
انا اجيت لحتى احكي اكمن كلمه : الله يعطيك الف عافيه , و الله يكون بعونك وسلامي لك يا أغلى صديق

المخلص لك : القناص بيك 
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> زهرة التوليب   نشاط وقوة يعني قويه


 :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Icon31:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

محمد حورية 

اهلا اهلا 

سؤال وراجعلك شو اكثر شي جد نفسك يصير بغض النظر الخسائر ؟

----------


## دليلة

مرحبا محمد كيفك؟ بعض الاسئلة لك

1: اعتذار الرجل للمرأه ذل أم احترام للذات؟ 
2- هل ترى ان الحب الاول ناجح ام فاشل؟ 
3 - رتب هذه الكلمات على حسب اهميتها عندك المال - الحب - الصديق - المستقبل المهني - العائلة؟
4- اغمض عينيك دقيقه وتخيل قبلها انك صاحب الموقع ما هو اول قرار ستتخذه ؟
5- مارأيك بالغيره ؟
6- ماذا تقول لمن ظلمك ؟
7- سر لاول مره تقوله لنا؟ 
8- شخص تفتقده ...؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

صباح الخير محمد


شو وين مبطلت تبين 


اسئلتي الك 

1- من متى وانت بتشتغل بالمحل ؟

2- ليش لحد الان بعدك ما تزوجت ؟

3- شو صفات البنت الي بتحلم بالزواج بها ؟

4- احلى فترة مرت بحياتك ؟. وليش ؟

5- ما هي اصعب فترات حياتك ؟؟




بكفي هيك
وراجعل ان شاء الله باسئلة ثانية

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كيفك محمد ان شاء الله تمام 

محمد انا ما بدي اسألك ولا أي سؤال لأني بعرفك حق المعرفه ...
طبعا ما بنسا انه انتا صديق وحبيب الروح و إبن بلدي كمان 

انا المره هاي مختلف عن اي شخص بيدخل لكرسي الاعتراف وبصير بيسأل بالشخص اللي على الكرسي .
انا اجيت لحتى احكي اكمن كلمه : الله يعطيك الف عافيه , و الله يكون بعونك وسلامي لك يا أغلى صديق

المخلص لك : القناص بيك 

_


 شكرا الك معاذ على راسي والله يا كبير

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_ _ 


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دليلة 
_مرحبا محمد كيفك؟ بعض الاسئلة لك_

_اهلا دليلة انا تمام الحمد لله_


_1: اعتذار الرجل للمرأه ذل أم احترام للذات؟_ 
_احترام اكيد وموده_ 

_2- هل ترى ان الحب الاول ناجح ام فاشل؟_ 
_مش دايما فاشل_

_3 - رتب هذه الكلمات على حسب اهميتها عندك المال - الحب - الصديق - المستقبل المهني - العائلة؟_
_المال مش مهم_
_الحب حلو_
_الصديق عالم ثاني_
_المستقبل المهني نحو حياة اقضل_
_العائلة أمان_


_4- اغمض عينيك دقيقه وتخيل قبلها انك صاحب الموقع ما هو اول قرار ستتخذه ؟السفر_
_5- مارأيك بالغيره ؟جنون_
_6- ماذا تقول لمن ظلمك ؟الله يسامحك_
_7- سر لاول مره تقوله لنا؟ ما عندي بصراحة_
_8- شخص تفتقده ...؟ حبيبي_

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 
_صباح الخير محمد
 صباح الورد محمد

شو وين مبطلت تبين 
موجود


اسئلتي الك 

1- من متى وانت بتشتغل بالمحل ؟
من اربع سنين

2- ليش لحد الان بعدك ما تزوجت ؟
مش جاهز

3- شو صفات البنت الي بتحلم بالزواج بها ؟
دين واخلاق

4- احلى فترة مرت بحياتك ؟. وليش ؟
كنت اشتغل بمقهى انترنت اسمه رشراش كان احلى ايام 

5- ما هي اصعب فترات حياتك ؟؟
هاي الايام 



بكفي هيك

وراجعل ان شاء الله باسئلة ثانية

شكرا الك محمد 
_

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_محمد حورية_ 

_اهلا اهلا_ 

_سؤال وراجعلك شو اكثر شي جد نفسك يصير بغض النظر الخسائر ؟_




مها ما فهمت السؤال وضحي اكثر

----------


## زهره التوليب

محمد


_اولا: اذا خيرت الزواج بين مرأه فائقه الجمال لكن طائشه وغبيه..._
_وامرأه متوسط الجمال لكن كبيره بالسن ((في العقد الرابع من العمر))..._
_وامرأه صغيره ومثقفه ومتعلمه وذكيه وحنونه لكن بشعه جدا..._
_فماذا ستختار??.._
_ولاتحكيلي الحب...بدي خيار العقل_



 ثانيا:

 هل محمد شخص عنيد؟
 هل انت مدخن؟ وشو رائيك بالتدخين؟ومتى ناوي تبطل تدخين؟
 برائيك..هل تتحول الصداقه الى حب؟
 هل انت راضي عن نفسك؟
((باللغه العاميه..انت شخص متصالح مع نفسه؟)) ام ان هناك ذنب او ذنوب تؤرق منامك؟؟



 ثالثا:

كان هنا معك يوما ما .. بادلت المشاعر ربما اعتبرته صديقك !!
 وكل شي بحياتكِ !!
 أمنته أسرارك .. شكوت له حزنك 
 وفجأة .. وبلا مقدمات
 يطعنك في ظهرك في لحظة عناق
 فترحل 
 إلى أين ؟؟




 رابعا:
هطول المطر بماذا يذكرك؟
 هل تتوقع ان تجد الحب الكبير؟
شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟
ماهو اكثر شئ تخشاه...؟؟
لو رجع الزمان الى الوراء حوالي10 سنين ماالأحداث التي تتمنى أنها لم تحصل؟



 اخر شي...كلمه بتوجها لتوليب ( :Db465236ff: )

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 
محمد


اولا: اذا خيرت الزواج بين مرأه فائقه الجمال لكن طائشه وغبيه...


وامرأه متوسط الجمال لكن كبيره بالسن ((في العقد الرابع من العمر))...

وامرأه صغيره ومثقفه ومتعلمه وذكيه وحنونه لكن بشعه جدا...

فماذا ستختار??..

ولاتحكيلي الحب...بدي خيار العقل



اهلا زهرة مشكورة على اسئلتك 

بالنسبه للسؤال الاول بحكي انه النصيب رح يختار مش انا 





ثانيا:


هل محمد شخص عنيد؟

هل انت مدخن؟ وشو رائيك بالتدخين؟ومتى ناوي تبطل تدخين؟
برائيك..هل تتحول الصداقه الى حب؟
هل انت راضي عن نفسك؟

((باللغه العاميه..انت شخص متصالح مع نفسه؟)) ام ان هناك ذنب او ذنوب تؤرق منامك؟؟


بكون عنيد لما اعصب 

انا غير مدخن 
التدخين كوني بشتغل بمقهى نت شي سلبي ومش حلو صار موضة عند الشباب 

الصداقة بتتحول لحب اذا كان فيه شي اسمه صداقة بين شب وبنت 

انا راضي عن نفسي الحمد لله 

فيه ذنوب كتير بفكر فيها ان شاء الله رح تزول قريب


ثالثا:





كان هنا معك يوما ما .. بادلت المشاعر ربما اعتبرته صديقك !!



وكل شي بحياتكِ !!



أمنته أسرارك .. شكوت له حزنك



وفجأة .. وبلا مقدمات



يطعنك في ظهرك في لحظة عناق



فترحل



إلى أين ؟؟

فيه اكثر من واحد الله يسامح الجميع 







رابعا:

هطول المطر بماذا يذكرك؟

هل تتوقع ان تجد الحب الكبير؟
شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟
ماهو اكثر شئ تخشاه...؟؟

لو رجع الزمان الى الوراء حوالي10 سنين ماالأحداث التي تتمنى أنها لم تحصل؟

المطر بذكرني لما كنت صغير اركض بالشارع لما تشتي 
المطر احلى شي بحياتي ما بصدق والصيف مخلص وترجع الشتويه 

الحب موجود ومحافظ عليه ان شاء الله يستمر ويتحقق 

كتير اشخاص ما بقدر ارفضلهم طلب

اكتر شي بخشاه الشر بحب اشوف كل الناس سعيده ومبسوطة عايشه بأمان 

احداث ما بتمناها 

فشلي بمرحلة التوجيهي اسف على كلمة فشل 

فقدت ناس غاليين علي ما بتمنا فراقهم 

كتير شغلات





اخر شي...كلمه بتوجها لتوليب ( :Db465236ff: 

بحكيلك الله يحفظك ويستر عليكي ويعطيكي اللي ببالك وكل شي بتتمنيه 
وتخلصي الماجستير وتحلينا كنافه  :Db465236ff: 


الف شكر زهرة على اسئلتك وطلتك الحلوه

----------


## زهره التوليب

طيب مبروك الشغل الجديد

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_طيب مبروك الشغل الجديد_


 الله يبارك بعمرك زهرة شكرا الك كتيرررررررررررررر

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

مين حكالك اكيد العصفورة

----------


## زهره التوليب

محمد أعطيني الوظيفة المناسبة للاعضاء التالية اسمائهم 

1- حسان 

2-مها 

3- غسان

4- معاذ القرعان 

5- محمد العزام 

6- عمار القسايمة 

7- سوسن

8- حلا

9- زهره المطر

10- باريسيا

11- احمد الزعبي

12- دموع الورد

13- زهره التوليب

14- عباده
15-مدحت؟؟صحيح شو اخباره؟
16-المتميزه
17-دليله
18- محمد القسايمة 

19- جوري

20 - ضياء

----------


## زهره التوليب

اسئله ملطوشه  :Smile: 
=======================
محمد...كم سؤال على السريع .... 


س1 / ماهو شعورك وأنت على كرسي الإعتراف ؟  :Smile:  

س2 / ماهي الحكمة المفضله لديك ؟ 

س3 / أطرف موقف واجهته في المنتدى ومع مين ؟ 

س4 / هل وضع المنتدى عاجبك ؟؟ ولماذا ؟ 

س5 / ماهو سر إختيارك لمنتدى الحصن بشكل خاااااص ؟ 

س6 / اذكر لنا اكثر موضوع استحوذ على اعجابك الكامل ؟؟

س7/ مالذي يغضب محمد ؟

س8 /ثلاث وردات اقتطفتها من منتدانا الغالي لك ......فلمن تهديها على التوالي؟؟؟؟

س9 /ماذا تحب و تكره في شخصيتك؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

* ماهو موقفك ونظرتك تجاه كل من ...؟؟؟ :

- الحب ...

- الصداقة ...

- الطب ...

- المحبة ...

- الحرية ...

- السلام ...

- الظلم ...

- الطفولة ...
*

----------


## غسان

_مساء الخير محمد .._
_*_
\
\
\
_*_
_محمد حوريه .. بداية احكيلنا عن حالك .. بشكل مختصر .. عرفنا على محمد الي ما بنعرفه ..؟؟_

_محمد حوريه .. 29 او 30 سنه ولم يتزوج بعد ..ليش..؟؟؟و متى ناوي ..؟؟ وفي حدا ببالك ..؟؟_ 

_ماي لايف .. كيف يمر يومك ..؟؟_

_اكس بي 2 .. شو بيعنيلك ..؟؟ وليش تركته ..؟؟؟_

_نصيحة منك بتحب تحكيها لحد معين سواء شاب أو فتاة؟_
_
__لو حد أساء لك في يوم من الأيام بتفكر تنتقم منه؟_

_لاي درجة انت متسامح ..وما هو اكثر ما يزعجك من المجتمع ..؟؟؟
_


_افضل المواضيع.. ؟؟؟ وافضل الاعضاء ..؟؟ افضل قسم ..؟؟برأيي محمد حوريه .._

_ايهم اجمل ..البارحة ام اليوم ام غدا ._

_شو اكثر اغنيه بتحبها ..؟؟؟ ولمين بتسمع ؟؟_
_
__الحب والصداقة ..؟؟ ايهما تختار اذا كان علبك ذلك ..؟؟ولماذا ..؟؟

هل انت راضٍ عن نفسك ..؟؟؟

اخر سؤال كالعاده .. اختار 10 اعضاء واكتب بجانب كل واحد فيهم ما تريد .. 
_

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 
_محمد أعطيني الوظيفة المناسبة للاعضاء التالية اسمائهم 

1- حسان 
وزير الثقافة 
2-مها 
وزير الصحة 

3- غسان
وزيرالاعلام
4- معاذ القرعان 
وزير التصالات 
5- محمد العزام 
وزير التنميه الاجتماعيه 
6- عمار القسايمة 
وزير التخطيط 
7- سوسن
وزير المياه والري
8- حلا
وزير التعليم العالي
9- زهره المطر
وزير الطاقة 
10- باريسيا
مدير الامن العام 
11- احمد الزعبي
وزير الرياضة والشباب 
12- دموع الورد
وزير التربية والتعليم 
13- زهره التوليب
مدير المخابرات العامة 
14- عباده
وزير الشؤون السياسية 

15-مدحت؟؟صحيح شو اخباره؟
مدير الدفاع المدني

16-المتميزه
وزير الصحة بالجزائر

17-دليله
وزير التربية والتغليم  بالجزائر

18- محمد القسايمة 
شاعر الاردن 
19- جوري
وزير الصناعة والتجارة 

20 - ضياءوزير النقل

_

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 
_اسئله ملطوشه_ 
_=======================_
_محمد...كم سؤال على السريع ...._ 
__ 
_س1 / ماهو شعورك وأنت على كرسي الإعتراف ؟ _  
_شعور حلو بحس حالي تحت الانظار_  
_س2 / ماهي الحكمة المفضله لديك ؟_  
_الصديق وقت الضيق_ 
_س3 / أطرف موقف واجهته في المنتدى ومع مين ؟_  
_مع حلا... أول ما سجلت بالمنتدى الاخت حلا كنت احكي معها حكيتلها عموه بتحكيلي شو عموه انا صح صغيره بس عقلي بوزن بلد مش مثل بعض ناس يومها ضحكت_  
_س4 / هل وضع المنتدى عاجبك ؟؟ ولماذا ؟_  
_الوقت الحالي لا ... كان اقوى من هيك_  
_س5 / ماهو سر إختيارك لمنتدى الحصن بشكل خاااااص ؟_  
_ما كان اختيار كان بسبب شخص شجعني ادخل المنتدى_  
_س6 / اذكر لنا اكثر موضوع استحوذ على اعجابك الكامل ؟؟_ 
_فيه موضايع كتير ... فيه موضوع عن الام عجبني كتير ولفت نظري وكنت مرشحه من احلى المواضيع مش متذكره كويس_ 
_فيه موضوع عن الشموع كمان حلو_  

_س7/ مالذي يغضب محمد ؟_ 
_كل شي ... اكثر شي البنات وتفكير البنات  بس بحبهم_  
_س8 /ثلاث وردات اقتطفتها من منتدانا الغالي لك ......فلمن تهديها على التوالي؟؟؟؟_ 
_حسان ****محمد العزام **** مدحت_  


_س9 /ماذا تحب و تكره في شخصيتك؟_ 
_بحب الاصرار على شي انا اخترته وبحب الاستمرار_ 
_بكره بشخصيتي الزعل والخجل_

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 
_ماهو موقفك ونظرتك تجاه كل من ...؟؟؟ :

- الحب ... حلو 

- الصداقة ... بتجنن اذا كانت بتحمل معنى الصداقة 

- الطب ... لا بديل عنه 

- المحبة ... نعمه 

- الحرية ... امان 

- السلام ...انان واستقرار

- الظلم ... حرام

- الطفولة ... ياريت ترجع ما فيه احلى منها 

_

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 
_مساء الخير محمد ..
*
\
\
\
*

مساء الورد 

محمد حوريه .. بداية احكيلنا عن حالك .. بشكل مختصر .. عرفنا على محمد الي ما بنعرفه ..؟؟
محمد شخص عادي ملتزم ومحترم كمان ( مادح نفسه كذاب )
بشتغل بمقهى انترنت 
طريقي بمجال الانترنت 6 سنوات 
اشتغلت ب3 مقاهي 
رشراش xp 2 ديجيتال اللي انا فيه حاليا
محمد حوريه .. 29 او 30 سنه ولم يتزوج بعد ..ليش..؟؟؟و متى ناوي ..؟؟ وفي حدا ببالك ..؟؟ 

الضروف لسا ما سمحت 

مش مبينلغاية الان 

فيه ...... ببالي حد 

ماي لايف .. كيف يمر يومك ..؟؟
ديجيتال البيت والعكس
اكس بي 2 .. شو بيعنيلك ..؟؟ وليش تركته ..؟؟؟

اكسبيه كان بيتي الثاني انا بنبسط فيه كتير وبفتخر .. بفرح لما اشوفه بتحسن بشغلة وبتطور 
ولما اشوفه بتراجع وبعاني ما بقدر اتحمل ما بهون علي 
مشان هيك تركته 
نصيحة منك بتحب تحكيها لحد معين سواء شاب أو فتاة؟

انه كل واحد يبلش بحاله وانه نبعد عن الشر دايما 
لو حد أساء لك في يوم من الأيام بتفكر تنتقم منه؟
لا
لاي درجة انت متسامح ..وما هو اكثر ما يزعجك من المجتمع ..؟؟؟

كتير متسامح ... الجيل الصاعد جيل الواكس والساحل بزعجني


افضل المواضيع.. ؟؟؟ وافضل الاعضاء ..؟؟ افضل قسم ..؟؟برأيي محمد حوريه ..

كل المنتدى حلو وبجنن 
ايهم اجمل ..البارحة ام اليوم ام غدا.
 مش محدد لدي 

شو اكثر اغنيه بتحبها ..؟؟؟ ولمين بتسمع ؟؟

بحب اغنية ام كلثوم اغداً القاك 

بسمع ل كتير مطربين 

هاي الفترة بطلت اسمع مش صحبة مع  الاغاني هاي الايام 
بصراحة
الحب والصداقة ..؟؟ ايهما تختار اذا كان علبك ذلك ..؟؟ولماذا ..؟؟

محتار...
هل انت راضٍ عن نفسك ..؟؟؟ نعم راض

اخر سؤال كالعاده .. اختار 10 اعضاء واكتب بجانب كل واحد فيهم ما تريد .. 
حسان ... مثقف
غسان ...أمور 
مدحت ... صداقة بلا حدود 
محمد العزام ... صداقة بلا حدود
ميرفا ... الهدوء 
دموع الورد ... الغموض 
دليلة ... النشاط
زهرة التوليب ... نشاط واجتهاد العين الساهرة 
مها ... الصمود 
عموه حلا ... الطفولة 



_

----------


## mylife079

شكرا غسان وزهرة على الاسئلة  
كثير حلوين عجبوني ... 
مين مسلطكو علي ؟؟ 
انا اسف عن غيابي عن المنتدى مع اني بدخله كل يوم  
بس عندي ظروف شغل جديد  
واشياء ثانيه  
وشكراً

----------


## آلجوري

19- جوري
وزير الصناعة والتجارة  



شو بشخصيتي بيوحي بالصناعة والتجارة ... أموت طخ إذا بفهم فيهم شي :Db465236ff:  
أنا من المتابعين بصمت محمد ... يعطيك ألف عافيه .. وفرصة حلوة كتير إن المنتدى عرفنا بحضرتك  :Smile:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 
> محمد أعطيني الوظيفة المناسبة للاعضاء التالية اسمائهم 
> 13- زهره التوليب
> مدير المخابرات العامة 
> 
> 
> ...


انااااااااااا  :Eh S(2): ...غلطااااااااان  :Db465236ff: 
ماشاء الله كلهم وزراء...فيش ولا واحد موظف عادي :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079 					 
> _
> س7/ مالذي يغضب محمد ؟ 
> كل شي ... اكثر شي البنات وتفكير البنات  بس بحبهم  
> 
> _


 :SnipeR (19):  لعاد اغضب قدمابدك

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079 					 
> _
> 
> غسان ...أمور 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14):  :Encore:  :Baeh:  :Eh S(19):  :Hah:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079 					 
> _شكرا غسان وزهرة على الاسئلة 
> 
> كثير حلوين عجبوني ...
> 
> مين مسلطكو علي ؟؟
> 
> 
> _


جاوب وانت ساكت  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
__


_  يالله الغيره شو بتعمل .._

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  



 يالله الغيره شو بتعمل .._ 




 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_19- جوري

وزير الصناعة والتجارة  



شو بشخصيتي بيوحي بالصناعة والتجارة ... أموت طخ إذا بفهم فيهم شي 
أنا من المتابعين بصمت محمد ... يعطيك ألف عافيه .. وفرصة حلوة كتير إن المنتدى عرفنا بحضرتك_ 



 شكرا الك ايات كلك زوق المنتدى منور بوجودك

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> 
> 
> 
>   يالله الغيره شو بتعمل .._


_ لو اني مكانك مابحكي_

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_جاوب وانت ساكت_ 


 الله يسامحك يا ربيع انتقمت مني  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

حاضر زهرة  :SnipeR (30): 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> جاوب وانت ساكت 
> 
> 
>  الله يسامحك يا ربيع انتقمت مني 
> 
> ...


شو دخل ربيع؟؟؟ :Bl (35): 
انت احكيلي اي شي بيغيض ربيع ..وانا بعمله :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_ لو اني مكانك مابحكي_


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  لا بدي احكي .. بس شو ..؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_شو دخل ربيع؟؟؟
انت احكيلي اي شي بيغيض ربيع ..وانا بعمله
_


 ربيع لما كان على كرسي الاعتراف وجهتله اسئله تعقد منها صار يحكيلي الله يسامحك على هيك اسئله

حكالي بورجيك لما تقعد على الكرسي شو راح اعمل

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_غدا سيتم الاعلان عن ضيفنا الجديد على كرسي الاعتراف .._

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_شو دخل ربيع؟؟؟
انت احكيلي اي شي بيغيض ربيع ..وانا بعمله
_


  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   الله يسامحك يا زهرة  :SnipeR (19): 

ولا احكيلك .. انتي بطلعلك تعملي الي بدك اياه  :SnipeR (62): 

احنا اكم زهرة عنا هون  :SnipeR (83): 
كلها زهرة وحدة ومخربة الدنيا :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> شو دخل ربيع؟؟؟
> انت احكيلي اي شي بيغيض ربيع ..وانا بعمله
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> _شو دخل ربيع؟؟؟
> انت احكيلي اي شي بيغيض ربيع ..وانا بعمله
> _
> 
> 
>    الله يسامحك يا زهرة 
> 
> ...


توليبة وحدة اه 
اما زهرة وحدة لأ
ما شاء الله ما فيه نوع الا عندنا منه :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_توليبة وحدة اه 
اما زهرة وحدة لأ
ما شاء الله ما فيه نوع الا عندنا منه
_


  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

كرسي الاعتراف هاد :SnipeR (83):

----------


## غسان

_تخيل .._

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> _تخيل .._


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بعد ما مها حذفت ردها ردي موقفه صار صعب زي الهبيلة دخلت من بعيد واستفسرت ...حطتني بموقف محرج :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> بعد ما مها حذفت ردها ردي موقفه صار صعب زي الهبيلة دخلت من بعيد واستفسرت ...حطتني بموقف محرج


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

_ايوووووووووه .. كان في رد لمها .._

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (19): 


> _ايوووووووووه .. كان في رد لمها .._

----------


## غسان

_يوم الخميس سيعود كرسي الاعتراف من جديد .. مع ضيف جديد .._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اوك , بالانتظار

----------

